
Show HN: Stowbots – Sort image downloads automatically using deep learning - nlowell
http://stowbots.com
======
nlowell
I'll be here in the comments if there are any questions. Thanks for checking
it out!

~~~
fake-name
What categories has the thing been trained on?

I assume you need a fairly extensive training dataset to train a net, and that
would limit your ability to provide a net trained for arbitrary tags.

~~~
nlowell
I gather new images based on what users request.

~~~
fake-name
So I've apparently "ordered" a bot. What does that mean?

~~~
nlowell
Normally it means that my server would be in the process of training a neural
network which would get sent to you. Did you specify categories? I see a
request that was just empty, which was dropped by the server as looking like a
fake request.

~~~
fake-name
How do I specify categories? There's a free-form text input field. Am I
supposed to put stuff there? What do I put there? What works?

For that matter, I have multiple empty requests bots (apparently). How do you
delete them? I could probably edit stowbotlist.json but I can't imagine that's
the intended interface.

~~~
nlowell
Yeah each free form text entry field becomes both a image category and a new
folder that images will get sorted into. If you need to clear out the empty
bots you can just delete the contents of stowbotlist.json. There will be a
cleaner interface eventually but this tool is very new and still a little
rough around the edges, especially in those cases where things go wrong. The
demo video on the website shows an example of things you can request and how
it would work.

~~~
fake-name
Yeah, from the video (videos for text? Really?) you have some categories, but
the point is what is the available space of categories?

Do you specify tags you want to filter by? For example, if I wanted to do
(random suggestion) SMT IC package identification, how would I do that?

\------

From the sound of it, right now, it sounds like you review the requested
categories, and manually/semi-manually generate each specific network?

\------

I'm basically in a position where it'd be much more valuable to me to have a
thing I can point at a directory and have it tell me what it found then
something I have to say "sort into these categories".

In general, there's very few cases where I have a dataset where I want to
filter by a specific content, and don't already have that metadata. Content
discovery would be much more useful.

------
nlowell
The beta is available now and I'm sending out copies to anyone who signs up!

------
graylien
thanks for saving my desktop!

